# Best Place to Buy Power Tech Prop?



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Testing out props and it looks like I will almost certainly be buying a Power Tech. I have one more I am trying today but I don’t see how it can be better. Need to find a SRA4R11PM25.

Where are most people buying their Power Tech props? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ken @ PropGods is knowledgeable and willing to help.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ck overtons. 20% coupon online. Free shipping . cabelas 2nd choice


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Overtons and Cabela's doesn't carry Power Tech (at least not online). Looks like Nettles has one for $300 plus shipping in the $20-30 range.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I went with Ken at Prop Gods after trying about 5 props. He knows his shit. And if you want to switch out a prop I think it’s like 30 bucks with him. But he dialed it in on his first guess. Dude knows props.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> I went with Ken at Prop Gods after trying about 5 props. He knows his shit. And if you want to switch out a prop I think it’s like 30 bucks with him. But he dialed it in on his first guess. Dude knows props.


These are the types of guys you should get props from and save some time and BS trying to find the correct prop for your boat. Unless you just like swapping props a bunch of times a prop shop can nail it in one or two tries or make minor tweaks to maximize efficiency so you’re not stuck with a mediocre prop. Just meeting your rated RPM at WOT isn’t all a prop should do. Low end, turning, and loaded performance also matters.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Totally agree on all the sentiments above. Trying to eek out the last mile at WOT is not at all what I am trying to do. Maximize hole shot, solid mid range, and handling even with the jack plate up are what I am after. The reason I asked where to buy a prop is because I want to get a prop from the “right” people. Appreciate the input.

I’ve been borrowing and trying props from a people who have the same boat and the prop mentioned above did great.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just used Nettles props. Very happy with them.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck with nettles! Also had them modify pitch n balance prop.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Nettle Props is where I buy mine! Good people.


----------

